# 3 girls kidded



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wild Wind Farm Katriel kidded on 2/13 with twins :kidred: :kidblue:

The doe is chamoisee with white overlay and buck is black & white.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Buttin'Heads Satin Shamise kidded with twins :kidred: :kidblue: 

Doe is chocolate with some white and buck is chamoise with white overlay.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hoof Print Hills Gold Dust kidded with quads :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 

Buck is red with moonspots and some white, 2 of the girls are red & white and one is gold with moonspots.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Those are the smallest, cutest things!! I love all the different colors! 3 in one day kidded?? I thought I had it hard, I had 3 days of 2 kidding, I dont think I can do 3!! Congrats, you got some cute monsters on you hands!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow! That's alot of babies!!! They are all beautiful... but that chocolate color is "to die for".. Love it. Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow ...what a hand full all at once.....All adorable...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks! I'm planning to retain Katriel's doe, Shamise's doe and Gold Dust's gold/moonspotted doe. This is my 3rd year and the first that I'm retaining offspring.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow congrats on all the kids.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awwww....congrats!!


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

Puuuuurty!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats on three healthy kiddings! Thats always the happiest for me...no still borns, no sick/weak kids, no dying mommas.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow...3 mamas in one day, and 5 :kidred: and 3 :kidblue: AWESOME!! Congratulations!! :leap:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Beautiful babies congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

How cute are they! Love their little smiling faces! And how satisfying for you too, that you're going to retain some of them this year! Congrats!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

BOO T FULL!!!! Congrats on all the healthy babies!!! :clap:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow! Congrats on the cuties!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! :stars: 
Adorable!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww!!! Congratulations!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awwww they are precious! And lots of girls!!! Congrats!


----------

